# Open for Photoshop. :)



## SarahSurfer (Jun 4, 2010)

I've been photoshoping pictures for fun and as a hobby for years now, and it seems I've ran out of ideas. So if anyone wants me photoshop something for there Bettas i would be happy to do it. Please include pictures, and a description of what you have in mind and ill do my best to make that. :-D


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I would love to have one of my bettas photoshopped! Here's a pic of Armani, who died recently.  You can do anything you want. Thankss!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

lol if ur bored feel free to fiddle around with Dastans pictures:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=59763


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Here's a shot of a few of my girls









Do whatever you like.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I did one of the girls.  Sorry for hijacking the thread


----------



## SarahSurfer (Jun 4, 2010)

Its cool. Yeah, my bad for taking so long. My boyfriend came back after being gone for four months <3 but here is one.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow! That's cool!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Do you mind?

(Man this is an old picture, Bloom didn't bite his fins like the crazy guy he is. XD)


----------



## SarahSurfer (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow, thank you so much! Thats brilliant! )


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very cool!!


----------



## SarahSurfer (Jun 4, 2010)

Once again im sorry im taking so long. If you want me to do your already just tell me! haha


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

SarahSurfer said:


> Its cool. Yeah, my bad for taking so long. My boyfriend came back after being gone for four months <3 but here is one.



OHHHH i like this font....what is the font type called ???


----------

